# Who are your favorite photographers?



## e.rose

Who are your favorite photographers? Who inspires you? Whose work do you look up to, or just greatly admire... and why?

I've been thinking about something lately, that I don't want to dive into just yet, because I don't' want to skew the answers given... but tell me who your favorites are. Doesn't have to be just one, and it doesn't have to be anyone famous. It can be someone you know, someone local to your area... or hell it could be someone famous. There's no limit.

Tell me their name, leave a link to their work, and if you're able to link to individual photos, link to a few of your favorite photos from their work and tell me why you love them.


----------



## runnah

I like folks on here because it's more personal and I can learn from them and interact. I can't exactly make dick jokes to some fancy celebrity photographer.

Kris Rowe - birds
Imagemaker - sports
Bitterjeweler - abstract
jsecord - landscape
Majeed - landscape
DanO - fashion (even when naked)
Lew - travel
Tuna - abstract
Mish- abstract
Limr (even though film)
And that rose lady ain't half bad. 
Those folks spring to mind.


----------



## 480sparky

My dad's parents.  Neither one really was good at it, but they enjoyed it.  So much so that I have over 1400 of my grandfathers' negatives, and nearly as many images taken by the grandmother.

Both, one way or another, taught me how to 'see'.


----------



## rexbobcat

Zhang Jingna (NSFW), a brilliant fashion photographer. She's dones a series of photos that are very reminiscent of Yoshitaka Amano's illustraions, which are awesome. Fine Art · Beauty · Underwater · Fashion Photographer NYC, New York

Brittany Greeson, a photojournalist I got acquainted with last year. She does reportage and takes consistently engaging photographs that discuss pertinent sociopolitical issues: Brittany Greeson - Documentary Photographer - Home

Siegfried Hansen, humorous, clever street photography: Siegfried Hansen: German Street Photography

Jerod Foster, one of my professors from college. He takes really great editorial photos. Jerod Foster | Jerod Foster Photography

Probably some more, but those are the ones that come to mind right now.


----------



## jcdeboever

probably Brassaï


----------



## JacaRanda

runnah said:


> I like folks on here because it's more personal and I can learn from them and interact. I can't exactly make dick jokes to some fancy celebrity photographer.
> 
> Kris Rowe - birds
> Imagemaker - sports
> Bitterjeweler - abstract
> jsecord - landscape
> Majeed - landscape
> DanO - fashion (even when naked)
> Lew - travel
> Tuna - abstract
> Mish- abstract
> Limr (even though film)
> And that rose lady ain't half bad.
> Those folks spring to mind.


I will copy this because I am lazy and agree.  I would add Scatterbrained for product and still life.  Pixelrabbit impresses me all the time.


----------



## JacaRanda

Robin and Kathy for weddings.
Lambertpix auto racing/cars.


----------



## Vtec44

Photographers on the forum or in the industry in general? 

I'll start with the industry:
Sue Bryce for her passion and business expertise.
Benjamin Von Wong for his amazing creativity.
Jose Villa for his unique style that has been copied over and over again.

That's about it.


----------



## JoeW

Wow...so many people that I admire and go back and look at their work.  Some are noted masters and others are people that I hope to be when I "grow up"...

--Andre Kertesz:  I first fell in love with his landscapes but I would argue you can learn more about composition just by studying his photos than any other single photographer out there  Andre Kertesz / Biography & Images - Atget Photography.com / Videos Books & Quotes

--David Douglas Duncan:  one of the best conflict photographers anywhere, amazingly expressive photos, he was also a good friend of Picasso and produced some terrific casuals of PP and his entourage  David Douglas Duncan

--Billy Monday:  NSFW, terrific landscapes and human forms, very ephemeral and flowing  Photographs by Billy Monday

--Joe McNally:  if I had to pick one living photographer on this planet to go get a portrait of someone out of studio in their own environment and with just the gear he could carry, it would be this guy  JOE MCNALLY PHOTOGRAPHY

--Lois Greenfield:   simply put, her dancers FLY  Ballet

--Lynne Brubaker:  former super model turned photographer, her landscapes, marriage, and dog photography is sublime  Lynne Brubaker Photography

--Waldemar Zagorski:  NSFW, landscapes and fine art nudes http://wzagorski.com

--Jay Maisel:  one of the best at using available light, amazingly practical advice, Recent Work by Jay Maisel

--Vinny Kim:  NSFW, male model turned photographer My photographic journey..... — Photographer- Vinny Kim 3/11/15

--John Lehman:  NSFW, landscapes, portraits, and human forms Windswept Photography’s albums | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

--Carol Guzy:  amazing person, superb photojournalist, does a great job capturing humanity in events and tragedies  Camera Works: Best of the Post - Carol Guzy (washingtonpost.com)

--Bill Brandt:  NSFW, he believed that the photographer needed to see things that other people didn't...and his work, especially his nudes, demonstrates this.  Collecting


----------



## KenC

Aaron Siskind, whose abstracts of signs and other stuff on walls I strive to emulate:
Aaron Siskind. Chicago 248. 1953 | MoMA

Carl Chiarenza, also known for some abstract stuff:
Carl Chiarenza. Charlestown 69. 1976 | MoMA

Also, Minor White, Edward Weston, Paul Caponigro, Robert Mapplethorpe, etc.


----------



## charchri4

1. Camden Thrasher- Far and away my favorite, Camden has an amazing eye for capturing more than just cars, but the whole picture of the sport- the intense singularity of purpose of the drivers and teams, the natural beauty of the surroundings, the sense of history where it applies, the speed and motion of it all. Dig into his blog in particular, and follow him on instagram to see his non-auto work, which is just as good.

2. Julien Mahiels - A real pro, with great access to my kinds of events- sports cars and vintage. Beautiful work.

3. Laurent Nivalle - A pervasive sense of style, which maybe infiltrates from his other topics in photography. Excellent post-production.

4. Jeremy Cliff - Commercial photographer with varied tastes, another great body of work.

5. Stefan Marjoram - Very much into old cars, pre-war stuff in particular. Stefan is an interesting character - an animator for Aardman and a sketch artist, who is also a buff on land-speed record cars of the past.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Kertesz. Just found that I can relate to him, I feel like I see things the way he did (well, remotely similar anyway, not that I can compare!).

For sports photography in general Sportsshooter; more specifically took a workshop with Dave Black (Workshop at the Ranch) and Rick Rickman (Pulitzer Prize winner) and I think I learned more in that one day than just about any other workshop I've ever taken. Don't follow them much now since I'm not actively doing sports/hockey these days.

I've always liked Ansel Adams and he was probably my first favorite photographer; I like old movie stills, nothing beats a good B&W photo. I like Brassai too, and Weegee, and have gotten interested in more early photographers and historic processes like Fox Talbot, and Steiglitz, Steichen and Strand. More recent, I follow Mark Osterman who does workshops at the Eastman House.


----------



## JustJazzie

I have LOVED Jerry Uelsmann since high school. Its amazing what he was able to create pre photoshop.
Jerry Uelsmann

Im a little obsessed with Sue Bryce at the moment.
Trey Ratcliff is pretty phenomenal. Lars Leber is a local photographer. Sometimes I am in awe of his stuff... other times I have no idea what he was thinking...


----------



## Vtec44

JustJazzie said:


> Im a little obsessed with Sue Bryce at the moment.



Anyone, man or woman, who can turn a garage and a simple camera into a million dollar business deserve recognition.


----------



## ronlane

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im a little obsessed with Sue Bryce at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone, man or woman, who can turn a garage and a simple camera into a million dollar business deserve recognition.
Click to expand...


I agree, specially dealing with some of the stuff I've heard her talk about.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> I like folks on here because it's more personal and I can learn from them and interact. I can't exactly make dick jokes to some fancy celebrity photographer.
> Limr (*even though film*)





I give another vote to Kertesz and agree that his composition is brilliant. I got a book of his Polaroids that he shot in last years of his life, and they are outstanding, both in composition and use of color.

Vivian Meier for street. And I don't care if it's a cliche, I still love Cartier-Bresson.

I'm sure there are others, and there are a bunch of talented folks here whose threads I always open, even if it's a genre that I generally am not interested in, but my head hurts and I'm starving, so rather than pull names from my head, I'm going to go find some food


----------



## TheBromad

e.rose said:


> Who are your favorite photographers? Who inspires you? Whose work do you look up to, or just greatly admire... and why?
> 
> I've been thinking about something lately, that I don't want to dive into just yet, because I don't' want to skew the answers given... but tell me who your favorites are. Doesn't have to be just one, and it doesn't have to be anyone famous. It can be someone you know, someone local to your area... or hell it could be someone famous. There's no limit.
> 
> Tell me their name, leave a link to their work, and if you're able to link to individual photos, link to a few of your favorite photos from their work and tell me why you love them.


I'm not big into portraits, but Lee Jeffries work is unreal. Les photos d'art de Lee Jeffries, photographe - YellowKorner


----------



## DanOstergren

Michael Thompson, Lara Jade, Irving Penn, Mario Testino, Bruce Weber, Mario Sorrenti, and Steven Meisel.


----------



## FotosbyMike

Karl Taylor, Rob Grimm, Tony Rosland


----------



## Forkie

Aaron Nace:  Aaron Nace Photo
Daniel Sutka: DANIEL SUTKA | Photographer
"Sam": Modèles studio - PORTRAITSBYSAM


----------



## Tailgunner

Peter Lik....probably a little cliche but I really like his work.


----------



## amitbhatt

Ansel Adams, hands down ... I love his treatment of nature in black & white. I've used his work as inspiration for a number of my projects.


----------



## RG16

As I'm new to photography im still finding out who I really like and draw inspiration from but I really love Joe Mcnally's work, he has had some great behind the scenes opportunities in his career and the photos because of it are just awesome. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cauzimme

I'm pretty much an advocate of the ugly, I like to find beauty everywhere, in the ugly, in the unconventionnal, unusual or even banal. I love the marginalised, they are my people. So I'm naturaly attracted to these photographer;

Number 1 - *Nan Goldin*, no doubt about it.
Her slide show exhibition\Artist Book; The Ballad of Sexual dependency is a masterpiece of contemporary photography and she's my biggest influence and inspiration.
Number 2 - *Diane Arbus*, her sensibility is out of this world. I love her work with the circus freaks, queers, transgender, midget, giants, nudist.

Number 3 - *Larry Clark*, his works; Tulsa is very provocative but no one can deny is talent, his black and white photography are shocking but yet very intimate, real and beautiful. He's also a very talented director photo, Kids, Bully, Ken Park, worth seeing. But yeah he's disturbing.

Number 4 - *Philip Lorca diCorcia*, what to not like about his works. Mixed between the banality, kinda documentary with a cinematographic touch, very baroque, very staged.
Number 5 - Not someone well known but yet, her works did inspire me, *Digital Diary of Natasha Merrit*, where is the line between erotism and porn ? How far can we go? Sexuality is beautiful.

Oh and I'm also a big fan of Sophie Calle, that woman is C-R-A-Z-Y! It's not about her photography but the artistic process. If you don't know her, you're totally missing something!


----------



## pip_dog

Herbert List's images have a starkness to them that, I feel, have been influencing the way I look at what I shoot. One of the best second-hand book finds I've had was a book of his work. Especially like his earlier stuff.

Herbert List


----------



## D-B-J

Ray Collins:  Oil - Ray Collins Photo


----------



## limr

cauzimme said:


> I'm pretty much an advocate of the ugly, I like to find beauty everywhere, in the ugly, in the unconventionnal, unusual or even banal. I love the marginalised, they are my people. So I'm naturaly attracted to these photographer;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 1 - *Nan Goldin*, no doubt about it.
> Her slide show exhibition\Artist Book; The Ballad of Sexual dependency is a masterpiece of contemporary photography and she's my biggest influence and inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 2 - *Diane Arbus*, her sensibility is out of this world. I love her work with the circus freaks, queers, transgender, midget, giants, nudist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 3 - *Larry Clark*, his works; Tulsa is very provocative but no one can deny is talent, his black and white photography are shocking but yet very intimate, real and beautiful. He's also a very talented director photo, Kids, Bully, Ken Park, worth seeing. But yeah he's disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 4 - *Philip Lorca diCorcia*, what to not like about his works. Mixed between the banality, kinda documentary with a cinematographic touch, very baroque, very staged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 5 - Not someone well known but yet, her works did inspire me, *Digital Diary of Natasha Merrit*, where is the line between erotism and porn ? How far can we go? Sexuality is beautiful.
> 
> Oh and I'm also a big fan of Sophie Calle, that woman is C-R-A-Z-Y! It's not about her photography but the artistic process. If you don't know her, you're totally missing something!



Just FYI, if you do not own the copyright of a photograph, do not post it on this website. You should link to it instead.


----------



## PJoneil

My favorite photographer is Joel Robison. I am not sure how famous he is, but his work is amazing. His work is very imaginative, but I still consider it photography. His images involve a lot of post processing, but you can look at them and still see the hard work and skills he has to make his thoughts a reality. I know there are photographers on here who are "purist" photographers and do not believe that some post processed images are still photography. Like I say though "to each his own". But anyway I think this guy is amazing, every image of his I look at just takes my mind to amazing places. Here is a link to his flickr. He has too many awesome images to pick a favorite.


----------



## JacaRanda

Curious to what Ms. E. Rose will do with this info.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo

My favorite photographer is a guy in Chattanooga, TN. His name is Holt Webb. He had a project going for a while called "Vanishing America". Sadly, the project ran out of money, but the images he produced during it are pretty stirring.


----------



## e.rose

JacaRanda said:


> Curious to what Ms. E. Rose will do with this info.



I'm not really planning on DOING anything with this.

I was just curious to see what everyone's influences are, and how it might affect the C&C they leave here. That was my initial thought. But then as the list grew I wanted to see more of who people's influences are as it pertains to their work in general. I was just curious to see if they were active influences or just distant inspiration.

I feel like my list shifts a lot, but as it stands right now, *my* favorite photographers (who have consistently been my favorite photographers) are:

Sue Bryce | Glamour/Portrait (although for much different reasons now than when I first discovered her) - www.suebryce.com
Jeremy Cowart | Commercial - www.jeremycowart.com
Matthew Simmons | Commercial & Music - www.matthewsimmonsphoto.com
And more recently Jacob Roberts | Portrait & Fashion - www.jacobrobertsphoto.com

I feel like when I woke up this morning I was thinking of someone else to add to this, but now I can't remember. I'll update it, if I think of it. Ha.


----------



## JacaRanda

e.rose said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to what Ms. E. Rose will do with this info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really planning on DOING anything with this.
> 
> I was just curious to see what everyone's influences are, and how it might affect the C&C they leave here. That was my initial thought. But then as the list grew I wanted to see more of who people's influences are as it pertains to their work in general. I was just curious to see if they were active influences or just distant inspiration.
> 
> I feel like my list shifts a lot, but as it stands right now, *my* favorite photographers (who have consistently been my favorite photographers) are:
> 
> Sue Bryce | Glamour/Portrait (although for much different reasons now than when I first discovered her) - www.suebryce.com
> Jeremy Cowart | Commercial - www.jeremycowart.com
> Matthew Simmons | Commercial & Music - www.matthewsimmonsphoto.com
> And more recently Jacob Roberts | Portrait & Fashion - www.jacobrobertsphoto.com
> 
> I feel like when I woke up this morning I was thinking of someone else to add to this, but now I can't remember. I'll update it, if I think of it. Ha.
Click to expand...

 
Thanks for the response.  Glad that some actually posted the links.  I've been too lazy to google the names, but enjoy bouncing around with the links.
Pretty cool (I think) that most of my inspirations and influences come from fellow TPF'ers. 

Yall got me started; I'm getting a little emotional.   I'm just so sensitive (said with Mike Tyson voice and lisp).


----------



## e.rose

JacaRanda said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to what Ms. E. Rose will do with this info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really planning on DOING anything with this.
> 
> I was just curious to see what everyone's influences are, and how it might affect the C&C they leave here. That was my initial thought. But then as the list grew I wanted to see more of who people's influences are as it pertains to their work in general. I was just curious to see if they were active influences or just distant inspiration.
> 
> I feel like my list shifts a lot, but as it stands right now, *my* favorite photographers (who have consistently been my favorite photographers) are:
> 
> Sue Bryce | Glamour/Portrait (although for much different reasons now than when I first discovered her) - www.suebryce.com
> Jeremy Cowart | Commercial - www.jeremycowart.com
> Matthew Simmons | Commercial & Music - www.matthewsimmonsphoto.com
> And more recently Jacob Roberts | Portrait & Fashion - www.jacobrobertsphoto.com
> 
> I feel like when I woke up this morning I was thinking of someone else to add to this, but now I can't remember. I'll update it, if I think of it. Ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response.  Glad that some actually posted the links.  I've been too lazy to google the names, but enjoy bouncing around with the links.
> Pretty cool (I think) that most of my inspirations and influences come from fellow TPF'ers.
> 
> Yall got me started; I'm getting a little emotional.   I'm just so sensitive (said with Mike Tyson voice and lisp).
Click to expand...


Yeah I only Googled a few who sounded interested based on the description. I'm too lazy for that too. LOL -- LINKS dammit. LINKS.


----------



## JacaRanda

Not an intentional derail, but....the Jacob Roberts photo (14th on the page) lady sitting on the wood box; I find incredibly sexy.  It made me think of the announcement of Playboy to no longer do full nudes (discussion on a different thread).

Wondering if anyone else here thinks the same, and is it just her or her plus pose, lighting, processsing etc.


----------



## e.rose

JacaRanda said:


> Not an intentional derail, but....the Jacob Roberts photo (14th on the page) lady sitting on the wood box; I find incredibly sexy.  It made me think of the announcement of Playboy to no longer do full nudes (discussion on a different thread).
> 
> Wondering if anyone else here thinks the same, and is it just her or her plus pose, lighting, processsing etc.



I never saw said announcement, but I also don't get "Playboy" from that at all.

But to be fair... I haven't seen a Playboy in like... forever. So maybe they've shifted a bit.


----------



## JacaRanda

e.rose said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not an intentional derail, but....the Jacob Roberts photo (14th on the page) lady sitting on the wood box; I find incredibly sexy.  It made me think of the announcement of Playboy to no longer do full nudes (discussion on a different thread).
> 
> Wondering if anyone else here thinks the same, and is it just her or her plus pose, lighting, processsing etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw said announcement, but I also don't get "Playboy" from that at all.
> 
> But to be fair... I haven't seen a Playboy in like... forever. So maybe they've shifted a bit.
Click to expand...

 
Here is the thread.  Playboy will be changing their photo ways.  It's official print magazines are dead | Photography Forum


----------



## PJoneil

JacaRanda said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not an intentional derail, but....the Jacob Roberts photo (14th on the page) lady sitting on the wood box; I find incredibly sexy.  It made me think of the announcement of Playboy to no longer do full nudes (discussion on a different thread).
> 
> Wondering if anyone else here thinks the same, and is it just her or her plus pose, lighting, processsing etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw said announcement, but I also don't get "Playboy" from that at all.
> 
> But to be fair... I haven't seen a Playboy in like... forever. So maybe they've shifted a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the thread.  Playboy will be changing their photo ways.  It's official print magazines are dead | Photography Forum
Click to expand...

Yeah, I seen that on the TV today. That is crazy, I think they were always classy, but I guess they can't keep up with all the internet smut and other junk available in print everywhere.


----------



## unpopular

Eliot Porter, Ernst Haas.


----------



## PJoneil

RG16 said:


> As I'm new to photography im still finding out who I really like and draw inspiration from but I really love Joe Mcnally's work, he has had some great behind the scenes opportunities in his career and the photos because of it are just awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I never heard of him, but checked him out. He has some really cool work, thanks! It is amazing how many photographers we never heard of that just got a shout out!


----------



## chuasam

Ellen von Unwerth Staley-Wise Gallery
Tim Flach Tim Flach
Nick Knight http://nickknight.com/
Mario Testino MARIO TESTINO


----------



## EIngerson

Pete Leong, A photographer in Okinawa, Japan. Great dude.
Okinawa & Destination Wedding Photographer Pete Leong | fotoshisa.com

Simon Cudby, Motocross photographer here in SoCal
http://www.cudbyphoto.com/motocrossshoots

Our very own MMaria for her portrait work. (She kills it) Shout out Maria!!!


----------



## AuraTodd

Ansel Adams is one of my inspiraions

Our Mission

Most of his photos were black and white

Ansel Adams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Francis Frith

Captured a vanished world of which we'll never see the like of again.

Francis Frith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also David Bailey, Steve MaCcurry, Don Macullin and more.


----------



## JDB1911

Clark Little - shorebreak art
It's just so much different, and the situations he gets stuck in because of it are pretty terrifying in my opinion.


----------



## RG16

JDB1911 said:


> Clark Little - shorebreak art
> It's just so much different, and the situations he gets stuck in because of it are pretty terrifying in my opinion.


Checked out his work and it is really amazing, what a cool perspective. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## JDB1911

RG16 said:


> JDB1911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clark Little - shorebreak art
> It's just so much different, and the situations he gets stuck in because of it are pretty terrifying in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Checked out his work and it is really amazing, what a cool perspective. Thanks for sharing that.
Click to expand...

 
No problem! Happy to share something different


----------



## sabbath999

My wife is my favorite photographer.

Not because she's the best ever photographer, but rather because she's the only one who sleeps with me


----------



## weepete

Colin Prior. A Scottish landscape photographer and probably the biggest influence on me, as not only does he produce some really good stuff but he also shoots in the same landscape I do (often further afield as well). I was also privaleged to go on a workshop with him and he really knows his stuff as well as just being a bang on down to earth guy. Plus he lives just down the road from me too. Colin Prior | Portfolio, Shop and Workshops


----------



## gsgary

weepete said:


> Colin Prior. A Scottish landscape photographer and probably the biggest influence on me, as not only does he produce some really good stuff but he also shoots in the same landscape I do (often further afield as well). I was also privaleged to go on a workshop with him and he really knows his stuff as well as just being a bang on down to earth guy. Plus he lives just down the road from me too. Colin Prior | Portfolio, Shop and Workshops



This is one of the best Scottish photographer 
'Father of modern Scots photography' Joseph McKenzie dies - BBC News

Joseph McKenzie - Home


----------



## weepete

Cheers Gary, I'd never heard of him before. Really like thd image of the red road flats. They were knocked down this year.


----------



## PhotoTherapy

I should probably introduce myself, since it is my first post. I live in Australia by the Lake Macquarie in the state of new south wales. 
I like and admire some of the work from:

Ken Duncan
Christian Fletcher
Mark Gray
Adam Williams
I still carry an old D70s which is approximately 12 years old.  It's the right fit for me until it dies.

Jean-Marc Biram


----------



## sec

Galen Rowell.
 I have had a life long interest in photography but for some reason rarely think to see who took a photo.

That said, many years ago I found Outdoor Photographer at the grocery store while I was waiting for my mother to finish the shopping (grocery shopping is boring). I was struck by many of the images in that magazine, and still am to this day. Many times when I actually bothered to see who the photographer was, it was Rowell. All these years later it is still his photography that I try to replicate, with a horrible lack of success.


----------



## mmaria

EIngerson said:


> Our very own MMaria for her portrait work. (She kills it) Shout out Maria!!!


awwww 
it's far from the truth but you're very kind, thank you!


----------



## Solarflare

Still Henri Cartier-Bresson. Yes I know, thats not original at all.

Maybe because I like paintings and HCB had a very classic composition style.


----------



## gsgary

Solarflare said:


> Still Henri Cartier-Bresson. Yes I know, thats not original at all.
> 
> Maybe because I like paintings and HCB had a very classic composition style.


Nothing wrong with liking HCB he was the master


----------



## EIngerson

mmaria said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our very own MMaria for her portrait work. (She kills it) Shout out Maria!!!
> 
> 
> 
> awwww
> it's far from the truth but you're very kind, thank you!
Click to expand...



It's totally true. You're a bad ass!!!!


----------



## imagemaker46

Difficult for me to say. Apart from my dad, Ted Grant.  I have respect for a lot of the photographers that I have been working with over the past four decades.  Many of them are good friends, and some produce amazing images in so many different fields of photography. True photojournalists. I base a lot on who I would sit down and have beers with, because they can turn off being photographers for an evening.  When you live photography, you don't always want to talk about it.


----------



## DoctorDino

I'm young and on instagram, so it's Ravi Vora Ravi Vora (@ravivora) • Instagram photos and videos

One of his photos actually got me interested in photography in the first place.


----------



## The_Traveler

After thinking about this a great deal I have decided that I am my favorite photographer.
After discovering his (my) work, it inspired me to keep on shooting.
I spend a great deal of time studying my favorite photographer's work.
I realize that, while he isn't well known now, his work has an enormous influnce on my life - and that of my family.
After my favorite photographer's death, I assume someone will find his (my) work and he (I) will become famous.


----------



## The_Traveler

The_Traveler said:


> After thinking about this a great deal I have decided that I am my favorite photographer.
> After discovering his (my) work, it inspired me to keep on shooting.
> I spend a great deal of time studying my favorite photographer's work.
> I realize that, while he isn't well known now, his work has an enormous influnce on my life - and that of my family.
> After my favorite photographer's death, I assume someone will find his (my) work and he (I) will become famous.



I totally agree.
He is an inspiration for me also, although I may be prejudiced because I am sleeping with him routinely.
In fact, I will be with him tonight.


----------



## kellymayrosem

I am also new to photography and I haven't found my style yet. However, I have been looking through online magazines to get some ideas. I really like the idea of capturing different traditions and cultures. I find Asher Svidensky did this well in a portfolio showed in Volume 10 of an online photography magazine I joined. I really love his style. These pictures are amazing.


----------



## kellymayrosem

JoeW said:


> Wow...so many people that I admire and go back and look at their work.  Some are noted masters and others are people that I hope to be when I "grow up"...
> 
> --Andre Kertesz:  I first fell in love with his landscapes but I would argue you can learn more about composition just by studying his photos than any other single photographer out there  Andre Kertesz / Biography & Images - Atget Photography.com / Videos Books & Quotes
> 
> --David Douglas Duncan:  one of the best conflict photographers anywhere, amazingly expressive photos, he was also a good friend of Picasso and produced some terrific casuals of PP and his entourage  David Douglas Duncan
> 
> --Billy Monday:  NSFW, terrific landscapes and human forms, very ephemeral and flowing  Photographs by Billy Monday
> 
> --Joe McNally:  if I had to pick one living photographer on this planet to go get a portrait of someone out of studio in their own environment and with just the gear he could carry, it would be this guy  JOE MCNALLY PHOTOGRAPHY
> 
> --Lois Greenfield:   simply put, her dancers FLY  Ballet
> 
> --Lynne Brubaker:  former super model turned photographer, her landscapes, marriage, and dog photography is sublime  Lynne Brubaker Photography
> 
> --Waldemar Zagorski:  NSFW, landscapes and fine art nudes http://wzagorski.com
> 
> --Jay Maisel:  one of the best at using available light, amazingly practical advice, Recent Work by Jay Maisel
> 
> --Vinny Kim:  NSFW, male model turned photographer My photographic journey..... — Photographer- Vinny Kim 3/11/15
> 
> --John Lehman:  NSFW, landscapes, portraits, and human forms Windswept Photography’s albums | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> --Carol Guzy:  amazing person, superb photojournalist, does a great job capturing humanity in events and tragedies  Camera Works: Best of the Post - Carol Guzy (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> --Bill Brandt:  NSFW, he believed that the photographer needed to see things that other people didn't...and his work, especially his nudes, demonstrates this.  Collecting



Wow! I really liked the work done by Andre Kertesz. Thanks for the link


----------



## desertrattm2r12

I saw the Family of Man exhibition around 1955 and there are, as I recall, 247 candidates for my favorite photog in the exhibition and now book. Gene Smith is one of the very best (W. Eugene smith).


----------



## gckless

I love Larry Chen's work. He photographs for Speedhunters, and damn near every one of his photos I love. I like that he brings much of the Japanese scene and culture into light, as I have ties there. He follows racing, drifting, and the car culture, and I'm blown away by most of his images.


----------



## webestang64

Eugene Atget............  https://www.icp.org/browse/archive/constituents/eugène-atget?all/all/all/all/0

Second would be Ansel Adams.


----------



## star camera company

Hill and Adamson


----------



## NGH

Keld Helmer-Petersen - love the graphic nature of his colour work and his innovation.

Also a fan of John Free - would love to meet him one day.


----------



## Grandpa Ron

As I answered in an old thread,

My favorite has been my favorite since I saw his prints over 50 years ago. Yup, Ansel Adams.
I have only seen one or two other photographers who have come close.


----------



## mrca

Yousef Karsh, his shot of hemingway is  the inspiration of my headshot.  trademark  sweater  and instead of hem's white beard,  the kickers a tad hot producing a white beard on my jaw line.  His Churchill shot has inspired me to piss off some cowboys with guns  I was photoing ... they reminded me they could shoot me.  And I love his shot of Georgia O'keefe, use of a corner,  door at end of hall way for directional light and a skull on the wall above her.  Cartier Bresson for his  compostion and use of geometry and ability to capture the decisive moment.  Steiglitz for fighting to give photography status as an art form.   Also for his response to the critique of his Coach photo that it wasn't sharp, he said it wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## Original katomi

I don’t really have a fav photographer. I am so out of the box in my approach to photos, that I tend to make and break rules as I go along. Such as using a laser pointer to light up a crystal and cause light splitting and lighting up the crystal
Also I did the reflection challenge this week and that to is out of the box. I try to do things that are different


----------



## Derrel

Horst, Andre Kertez, Irving Penn, Annie Liebovitz, Jay Maisel, Paul Caponigro, Joey Lawrence, Arney Freitag, Helmut Newton, Sheila Metsner, Richard Avedon, Lazlo Maholy-Nagy. An eclectic mix, for sure, spanning the better part of 100 years.

These days however I am more likely to see my photos on the internet, and I feel that these days there is more  photographic talent than there was even 20 years ago. I feel like digital photography has made people better shooters far faster, for example the young  Mr. Joey Lawrence. It is hard to believe that a guy so young as him can be so good!


----------



## chasgroh

Vivian Maeir...but I've never really "studied" others.  Ansel hit me in the face during journalism school...Vivian is the latest smack in the chops.


----------



## Sharpshooterr

For me, two inspirations come to mind. 
The first one was about 55 years ago. It was no one in particular, it was the National Geographic Magazine. At about ten years old, I wanted to do THAT!!! LoL 
So off I went on my bicycle with my little Kodak Baby Brownie to photograph a little wood duck I knew lived in this little pond about 10 miles from my house!!! BTW, a Brownie doesn’t cut it for nature!
Then 40 years after that, as a formally trained photographer I saw my next inspiration. 
Don’t get me wrong, I’ve been inspired by every good photographer I’ve ever seen. From Adams to HCB to Dave Hill to Ella Manor!
I was at a photography gallery in San Francisco with lots of famous photographers being exhibited. 
But I walked by a 50”x60” print by Hendrik Kerstens. Until that day I had not considered portraits seriously, now I shoot a lot of them!
Looking at his work on the internet you won’t give it a second look. 
He shoots on color 8x10 sheet film then drum scans. That image at about 5 times real life size, was alive in ways I’d NEVER seen a portrait before!
Though I’d done portraits on 4x5 not long after college, I can’t wait to go back to it and start creating bodies of work with that medium. I’ve been gearing up for that for a few years now. 
In the mean time, I’ve just gotta suffer with 50mp FF’s!!! LoL 
SS
Hendrik Kerstens - Artists - Danziger Gallery


----------



## primefactor123

I looked at Benjamin Von Wong's work. It was AWESOME!!!!!! Thank you for introducing me to him.


----------

